# Ultimate Mangekyou Sharingan



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 10, 2008)

Yesterday I've made fast vector lineart and put some colour, shading, and texture on it.

It's "Ultimate Mangekyou sharingan" which - as I suppose - would look so after merging Itachi and Madara original eyes. It's the same as in my new avy. 



I hope You like it ^-^.


----------



## Dav3cske (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks nice^^ Awesome job
But i think the circles in the Sharingandots are only in Madaras eyes, he had it with mangekyou and normal sharingan too, so its not the sign of the "Ultimate Mangekyou Sharingan"


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet dude. just alittle close tho


----------



## xXCHeRrY BLosSoMXx (Feb 10, 2008)

I absolutely love it, it's very captivating. And just so u know I'm gonna be using this, It makes an awesome avatar  .


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 10, 2008)

Dav3cske said:


> Looks nice^^ Awesome job
> But i think the circles in the Sharingandots are only in Madaras eyes, he had it with mangekyou and normal sharingan too, so its not the sign of the "Ultimate Mangekyou Sharingan"





Dav3cske said:


> Looks nice^^ Awesome job
> But i think the circles in the Sharingandots are only in Madaras eyes, he had it with mangekyou and normal sharingan too, so its not the sign of the "Ultimate Mangekyou Sharingan"


Glad You like it  However, I suggest checking look of Madara Ultimate Mangekyou Sharingan - which is merged his brother Mangekyou with His own that is dominant. In such case we can say in 70% that so would look his Sharingan.


Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> sweet dude. just alittle close tho


I get first part...rest?? 


xXCHeRrY BLosSoMXx said:


> I absolutely love it, it's very captivating. And just so u know I'm gonna be using this, It makes an awesome avatar  .


Heh seem that I will need to make other version more personalized for me in such case...abayo unique ums  (whatever it's svg )


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks very good  I like the highlighting on the eye and the cool vector as the "ultimate MS".


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Feb 10, 2008)

that is tight nice job


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 10, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Looks very good  I like the highlighting on the eye and the cool vector as the "ultimate MS".


Thanks it was quite different experience to draw in this style  I will possibly do few other works like this, especially as sharingan user fan   I've already few on my mind.


Reina_Miyamoto said:


> that is tight nice job


Thanks, I was doing my best


----------



## Tefax (Feb 10, 2008)

it looks very cool!!
awesome job


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 10, 2008)

Tefax said:


> it looks very cool!!
> awesome job


Glad You like it ^-^


----------



## -18 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice nice, good job


----------



## Elle (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks very cool - nice job!


----------



## Saiky (Feb 10, 2008)

That's crazy! Sweet!


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 11, 2008)

Twix said:


> Nice nice, good job





BelleDragon said:


> Looks very cool - nice job!





SaikoFujin said:


> That's crazy! Sweet!


Thanks  I try to do my best


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Feb 11, 2008)

thats awesome good job


----------



## Denji (Feb 11, 2008)

I must say that design is pretty awesome! Great work!


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Apr 26, 2008)

-=rain eagle=- said:


> thats awesome good job


Thanks - I like word awesome xD


Denji said:


> I must say that design is pretty awesome! Great work!


As above...comments are awesome


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 26, 2008)

That's really a lovely eye and the sharingan is interesting.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 30, 2008)

it looks good. nice job


----------



## Lust (Apr 30, 2008)

wow...looks awesome....


----------



## Spiral (Apr 30, 2008)

cool design, looks really awesome.


----------



## Mobius (Apr 30, 2008)

That is cool, alhough the iris seems very small.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 30, 2008)

Man, that looks awesome.  Great job!


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

Very sweet, I like it alot


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 30, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Shirozaki (May 1, 2008)

Lol, awesome.


----------



## Steam (May 1, 2008)

It's great.  Looks amazing


----------



## Musou-Enrai (May 1, 2008)

Merged eyes... Good idea.


----------



## zaczoid (Sep 21, 2008)

SamiWiecieKto said:


> Glad You like it  However, I suggest checking look of Madara Ultimate Mangekyou Sharingan - which is merged his brother Mangekyou with His own that is dominant. In such case we can say in 70% that so would look his Sharingan.
> 
> I get first part...rest??
> 
> Heh seem that I will need to make other version more personalized for me in such case...abayo unique ums  (whatever it's svg )



hey like ur ultimate mangekyou sharingan but i reckon the real ultimate would be itachi's and sasuke's put to gether to create the eternal mangekyou then u combine that eternal with madara's eternal mangekyou sharingan to create the ultimate mangekyou sharingan. mwa ha ha ha ha haaaaa! also who's ur favourite character i like all except i think minato (yondaime) is the awesomest. 
oh and could u make a tutorial to show everyone how u do those awesome pics


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks lovely, keep up the great work. :3


----------



## Alice (Sep 22, 2008)

Pretty design


----------



## fuujin jutsu (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## maximilyan (Sep 22, 2008)

not bad. though i like the original ems better.


----------



## PaperMoon (Sep 22, 2008)

nice design. looks really good.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks cool, good work!!!


----------



## Peaches (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks awesome!  I love the design


----------



## Euraj (Sep 22, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I like the texture in the colors.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Sep 22, 2008)

Nicely done. I like the design.


----------



## Friday inactive (Sep 23, 2008)

The eyes are really good. You should try drawing the face and then later the rest of the body.


----------



## Sen (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the design.


----------

